# What Watch Circa 1k



## Colin_S (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello,

New here first post.

I'm looking for a new watch, but need some help. I don't want to become a fashion victim and am not interested in the likes of Armani or Boss watch but like the following:





































I like Breitling but donâ€™t think i could afford one.

Ideally i would like an automatic, stainless strap similar to the Tag one, and a black face.

Any recommendations?

Many Thanks

Colin


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Speedmaster























Choice of sizes and movements looks gorgeous on steel or leather, and has survived the test of time, with minor changes to the shape







.

Toby


----------



## Colin_S (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks

i should of added, it does not need to be one of the above they are just a few i have seen.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Out of those the Speedy gets my vote...But get the Pro manual wind..









Welcome to the forum


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

If you would like a Breitling consider the Superocean with a RRP of Â£1300 you could probably find one for Â£1100 to Â£1200 if you shop around.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Colin_S said:


> Thanks
> 
> i should of added, it does not need to be one of the above they are just a few i have seen.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the Sinn range? They do some nice Fleigers and solid austere divers watches if that appeals







.

Or save yourself a few bob and get an O&W from Roy.

Toby


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's my Superocean


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcom to the forum







, I'd go for the Speedmaster out of the ones pictured. However once you buy one you never know what may happen


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When you say new do you mean brand new or new to you?

If you could go for a used there are some very nice vintage watches for that sort of money.

If brand new they I personally would love a SuperO so that's what I'd go for (blue dial)

btw welcome to the forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I quite like this Longines Chronograph from their Master Collection....










Or a similar model from their `Avigation` range.....










I`ve seen a black dial version and it was sooooo cool









Mind you as has been said you should check out Roy`s sales site you could get two or more very cool watches for 1k









Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's another vote for the Speedmaster! Like Jason I'd go for the original 'moonwatch'; you should be able to find a near-mint secondhand one for under a grand, and winding a watch in the morning is good for the spirit.

Also the bracelets are in a different league to TAG Heuer ones - machined clasps; none of this stamped steel rubbish!

However, if you want an automatic, or it has to be 'really' waterproof, I'd go for a Sinn (356, 656 or 756 models) or Damasko - although Damasko have not brought out their bracelet yet.

Oh, and welcome, from another relative newbie!


----------



## Colin_S (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks peeps.

When i say new, i should really have been clear, i meant new to me, i would consider used if the right watch came along.

I'm quite into the supero, in fact very into it. Jot your one looks very nice.

I've been browsing the site for a while now and had a look at Roy's stuff, nothing really took my fancy.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

The current black dial Omega Seamaster Professional Chonometer is a fantastic watch. Get the full size. Bracelets dont get any better in my opinion.

Be warned though, you are about to begin a very expensive journey. One watch is never enough. Also, if you want a Breitling, get it now as you will only end up buying watches at full price and selling them for half after you decide that it's not quite what you wanted. Spend the little bit extra first and it will work out cheaper.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

one more for the Pro Speedy Pro!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

New Oris Chronoris


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I personally wouldn't go for a TAG, they're IMHO expensive for what they are and although a known "brand", not, again IMHO all that classy. I've actually got a quartz one and rarely wear it for those reasons, (its along story!)..

The Speedy is, as has already been said a very nice watch with historical provenance and a very nice movement, (hand wound esp). Its sporty but also looks equally smart with a suit/tie for work. Its gotta be a strong contender. Ditto a Seamaster. Both could be attainable within your budget if you're prepared to go 2nd user, (Speedy), or haggle, (SM).

Depending on your view of "brands" and how conscious you are of wearing them, I would also consider Sinn, Damasko, maybe a 2nd user Rolex, Oris, or Glycine. There's quite a spread of price ranges in there, but some very nice watches as well.

If you're not in a tearing hurry, the post Christmas Sales in places like Selfridges can reap some decent discounts on hitherto out of reach models. Failing that, get yourself down to the shopping outlet at Bicester, (M40 J9 I think it is..), as they've always got loads of TAGs if you still fancy one, as well as some great prices on Zenith. I was there over the weekend and there were some stonking deals on El Primos, at around Â£1250 brand new on bracelet.

Rich


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Out of those the Speedy gets my vote...But get the Pro manual wind..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet another vote for the Speedy Pro here.









and welcome from me too


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

....****** double post


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, I vote Speedy - you may just get a sixties vintage (as used by NASA) within that budget. Like one of these...(any excuse)...


----------



## Darkstream (Aug 28, 2005)

Some of these watches you can pick up from a pawn broker for Â£200-300. You may need a service after though.

Alternatively, Christies has a nice watch sale in October. BUT is is in NY NY so you get megga hassle with shipping, and HMCE.

If you know what you are doing, you can probably pick up a good quality STEEL watch for the above price. Or pay an expert to look over what you want to buy.

If you need gold, it is MUCH more tricky.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stop!!

Don't buy a Speedy Pro














Awful watches,boring you have to wind them,and they don't look anything special.














Worn on the moon,big deal





















Don't get one wet though.

Breitling are a little nicer.Sinn are ok,if you like stealth watches nothing fancy,same with Damasko,boring black dials,with special cases
















I like Tag,not because they are bling,but some of their designs are sporty and classy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> some of their designs are sporty and classy.


Isnt that like your 'tool watch' arguement?

Or are you claiming to be sporty and classy?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What are you on about Jase?









Don't anyone listen to advice from Jase about Speedy Pro's,he had a vintage one for about a week,and sold it,because it bored him silly


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

AlexR said:


> What are you on about Jase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was more than a week









Three at a push


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your half right









I needed the money....

Alex.

I cant make up my mind if your a good person to advise anyone about watches









On one hand, youve probably had them all,

BUT I dont think you have owned any one long enough to be able to give a unbiased view


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have had most watches,and I hate them all.They bore me so quickly,bloody things









Thing is with watches,are they all do the same thing,just tell the time,nowt else.What is the point of having loads of the buggers







I do think once you have owned a certain amount they lose their appeal.No one else cares about what you wear round your wrist,so why should I?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

And....









I have no intention to buy any more at all.Saying that the Oris in sales is very nice,if you can fight demons in it it should be pretty good









My custom 4 never comes out the box,hardly wear a watch now.Wear my RLT7 for work,take it off when I come home,then thats it until next day.Don't bother at weekends









I think I have finally accepted watches are rubbish,except for telling the time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Havent you found a welders forum to inhabit?









Just kidding, dont go anywhere


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Welcome Colin, for a grand you can get something "special" something that makes you feel good so...........I wouldn't get the Speedy







They are ubiquitous, (apart from in my house







). I'd agree with Rich, a Zenith has built in "special".

Hmmm John's Breitling does look nice though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I wouldn't get the Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They certainly seem to be on watch forums!

If it's not brand new your needing then and you are prepared to look around and wait for the right deal you should get something very tasty indeed.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I agree with Justin's suggestion - Omega SMP. The new Planet Oceans are nice too, particularly the large size on black rubber, but are a bit more expensive.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jase,I will be around for a while yet









buy 10 Â£100 watches


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Jase,I will be around for a while yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ignore that suggestion,stupid idea


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Jase,I will be around for a while yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good









I think

























AlexR said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > buy 10 Â£100 watches
> ...


It`s best to ignore any suggestion made by Alex, he thinks Quartz is King


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

There's a new Oris Artelier Chronograph up for auction online for half RRP and that's from an authorised dealer too. Pic's not too great there - these look so much better in the real world.

With the change you could go for the black dialled Glycine Observer on a bracelet at a touch under Â£300.

If the Oris (not being black dialled) is not for you then another Glycine, the Ningaloo Reef Chronograph at around Â£700-800 looks rather good and you can be damn sure that it'll be a cold day in hell before you find yourself next to someone else wearing the same thing.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry, you'd need to acquire a bracelet for Glycine chrono as, as far as I know, you can only get them on leather bands.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Andy


----------



## davidm (Feb 3, 2005)

My choice would be a Zenith El Primero automatic. I bought one just over a year ago,

and it is by far the best watch i own.

As was mentioned in a previous post, you can pick them up for around 1250 pounds on offer

David


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Thx for the welcome. I've lurked somewhat furtively for a while but decided to come clean.

Big Oris fan - quality at a reasonable price - waiting for a new Artelier Date to wing its way over to me as we speak.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im quite partial to mine







....I must sort out a better pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

andythebrave said:


> Thx for the welcome. I've lurked somewhat furtively for a while but decided to come clean.
> 
> Big Oris fan - quality at a reasonable price - waiting for a new Artelier Date to wing its way over to me as we speak.
> 
> ...


It`s probably a good idea to lurk around here for a while to get a feel of the place,

there are some rather strange people who freguent this forum









Thankfully, the rest of us are alright























Welcome to the Asylum ( err sorry) Forum BTW


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Not a lot wrong with that pic - I was thinking of the small seconds and pointer date version myself but decided against as I already have the Full Steel Chronometer which has one and a Big Crown that has t'other.

Anyway, there is a black dial Artelier Chronograph on a steel bracelet with RP of around Â£1300. I've seen it online for just under the thousand net of VAT (but still a UK seller). Have to admit it looks a beaut.










Mind you, an El Primero for not a lot more than a grand would be very tempting too...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> It`s best to ignore any suggestion made by Alex, he thinks Quartz is King


He's right too......

Certainly not a bloody boring Omega, every bling kid on the block buys one...

Go for class....if you can get a Zenith...grab it...not just a differnt league to Omega but a differnt class.

Look at Sinn, Glycine, Fortis....plenty out there


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Not priced @ 1k but nice nonetheless. This O&W is sweet and you could get 2 for 1k! I'd have one myself but the US dollar is crap compaired to the Brit pound right now.


----------

